

Delusions of Bosslessness - benjlang
http://blog.idonethis.com/post/35783868428/delusions-bosslessness

======
ChuckMcM
The other challenge of "Bosslessness" is that when two projects disagree it
gets nasty, and sometimes really really nasty.

Oh and a few sociopaths in the bosslessness pool can destroy a company in no
time.

